# How long???



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, I have 7 pygos in a 125: 2 pirayas (5 - 6.5"), 2 caribes (6.5" - 7.5"), and 3 terns (6.5 - 9"). They are all roughly the same age, and up until this point I still feed them once daily. For the third time in the last two months I've tried to switch them to an every other day feeding, and for the third time injuries have occurred.

Here's the history:
About two months ago I tried switching to every other day as they were eating less at feeding time (sometimes several of them wouldn't eat anything) and they all had grown to a size where I figured it was time to switch. The next day one of my terns had a nice chunk missing from his back - could actually see the bone (a stay in a hospital tank took care of it). I was cautious and overfed them the next week, and tried again to go one day without feeding. The next day my smallest piraya was gone - all except a SMALL portion of his face....









So now, they are all quite big and I figured I'd give it another shot. Yesterday was their first day without a feeding (I fed them A LOT Monday night), and sure enough I see that 3 out of the 7 have bites taken out of their tails (not life threatening but kinda pisses me off they can't go one friggin day without food??).

My question is how did you KNOW that your fish were ready to switch to an every other day feeding, as I'm trying to avoid losing any more fish if possible...


----------



## JCF2Q (Oct 22, 2004)

Have you tried lowering the temperature? This would help in lowering their metabolism. Also try lowering the strength of the flow from your powerhead.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

JCF2Q said:


> Have you tried lowering the temperature? This would help in lowering their metabolism. Also try lowering the strength of the flow from your powerhead.
> [snapback]812275[/snapback]​


Their temp is between 78 - 80, I really can't lower any further. I guess I could cut off their powerheads and see what happens....Anybody else???


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sry but I dont understand why you need to feed every OTHER day instead of every day...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if they are still active and not over-eating each feeding then you can just feed everyday


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

Iam on a system right now where they get a big meal on day 1,3,5. Smaller tiny meals on the even days. Im trying to get them to a spot when I can feed them once a week.

I work in television, in the past if theres been big breaking news I could find myself having to be gone for 3-4 days at a time. luckly that hasnt happened yet.

It all works good so far. Eventually ill get rid of the even day feedings.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i prefer to feed everyday, but there are times when i'm not around to do so. how is your tank setup? do you have a baretank setup or do you keep a lot of deco. it could possibly be that because they are less fed, the competition in the tank is higher and they may just be attacking each other for territory. cichlids normally ram each other, but p's nip at each other, sometimes ending in death.


----------

